

MySpace Is In Far Worse Shape Than Its New Executives Thought - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.businessinsider.com/myspace-is-in-far-worse-shape-than-its-new-executives-thought-2009-6

======
larryfreeman
Lets be honest. This is the spin that many new execs give especially after the
previous executives were fired.

If things are worse than they appeared, then the new execs look that much
better when things improve and don't look so bad if they fail. If they fail,
they just argue that it couldn't be salvaged

------
blhack
_"If you can't run that site with 750 people, you don't know how to run a
business,"_

No offense, but what the hell do they need even 750 people for?

~~~
ubernostrum
It's almost certain that only a small fraction are actually technical people,
because you don't need many tech people to keep such a site actually running.

But you _do_ need people doing:

* Marketing/sales/advertising

* Finance/accounting

* Customer service

* Public relations

* Compliance

* etc., etc.

You also need at least some management to keep things running. And, at that
size, human resources. And probably facilities/B&G people. And... well, let's
just say I'm not surprised that there'd be 750 people.

~~~
gscott
There is 1500 employees now, they are thinking of cutting it down to 750.

------
robryan
It would be interesting to know how many of that workforce actually work in
engineering type roles.

MySpace, being part of news corp, also probably has a large amount of people
in traditional media content type roles. I think they have managed that side
of the business well, they are certainly better at monetrization than
facebook. It's just the state of there platform that lets them down.

------
varaon
Note: The NWS is News Corp's stock symbol, not the acronym for "not work-
safe."

------
quizbiz
The article talks about New sales leadership. What exactly is there to sell?

~~~
kd5bjo
Advertising

~~~
mishmash
And lots of user data.

